# Bucky



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

Bucky was our first bird - a rescue from being found out in the wild by a family friend - and he paved the way for the couple of birds we have now. 

He’s still skittish but has grown into a distinguished and handsome blue budgie. After all, he is the OG of birds in our house.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He's very handsome, not too skittish if he will sit on your hand, none of mine will do that


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

Cody said:


> He's very handsome, not too skittish if he will sit on your hand, none of mine will do that


He’s hesitant. But then will step up. He’s not as calm and chill compared to Thanos. But he’s happy overall in his mansion cage and will hang out when he’s in the mood to do so — like trolling around on my wife’s laptop 😆


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

BudgieFan16 said:


> He’s hesitant. But then will step up. He’s not as calm and chill compared to Thanos. But he’s happy overall in his mansion cage and will hang out when he’s in the mood to do so — like trolling around on my wife’s laptop 😆


Bucky reminds me of a bird I had years ago named Minsky he would throw this bell on the floor endlessly as long as I was willing to pick it up


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

Cody said:


> Bucky reminds me of a bird I had years ago named Minsky he would throw this bell on the floor endlessly as long as I was willing to pick it up
> View attachment 260601


haha. You’re describing Bertie right now. Except with pens and bird food clips for the cages


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is beautiful! A very dignified looking fellow!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bucky is extremely handsome! He is very fortunate to have been adopted by your family.
How long has he been with you now?*


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Bucky is extremely handsome! He is very fortunate to have been adopted by your family.
> How long has he been with you now?*


Since mid August or so. ☺


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

This is the first day we brought him home from a friend who rescued him off the streets…


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad Bucky was found by your friend and now has a safe and loving home


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

Fast forward in time, here’s me trying to earn his trust with millet using a chop stick as a perch.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bucky is doing great with you!*


----------



## skylertango (Sep 19, 2013)

Please tell Bucky I love him. 😍


----------

